# Want to lose weight and get fit



## Luceuk (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm currently 139lbs and 5"7
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel chubby, especially round my face and stomach. I want to loose at least a stone (14lbs) maybe a stone and a half. In about 5/6 weeks in time for my birthday.

I used to be really into running but I gave it up for a while and now I can't do as much as I used to be able to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a treadmill so I've been going on for the last two weeks now and slowly building it back up again.

So I need to cut out the rubbish out and I need to cut down on the amount of carbs I eat. 

So today so far I've ate,

Breakfast - Banana.
Lunch - Poached egg and one slice of toast.

Exercise - Treadmill jogging for 20 minutes which was 2km. I also washed my car and Vacuumed which gave my arm muscles a bit of a work out.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 20, 2008)

*I wish you good luck!*
*Its a nice goal (to get in shape by your birthday). I think I am going to set my goal too for my birthday, mine is in september, so by that time I need to loose 10-15 lbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2008)

139lbs isnt bad at all for your height.. im about 145lbs and only 5'3ish :| 
and you've done really well food wise so keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



theres a site MiniMins.com - Weight Loss Support Forum its a great weight loss forum and it's mostly UK women it has tonnes of advice and you can make your own diary on there to keep track of your diet/exercise


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 25, 2008)

I've done soooo badly the last few days, I've exercised but I've just ate rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just couldn't help myself, I'm hoping to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 10, 2008)

I went jogging this morning, wow I'm so unfit. It's different to running on the treadmill. Where I live it's quite hilly. I was listening to mu Ipod and No air by Jordin Sparks came on near the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was so right! I could hardly breathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I have lost a few pounds, not as much as I wanted though


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 11, 2008)

You'll get there....maybe not as quickly as you want to....but that's ok.

It's hard to eat right all the time...I have weeks where I'm so in control and others where I just think "sod it, I just wanna eat!" lol

I don't know what else to say except *hugs* and I'm right there with ya!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

Eat 5-6 small meals a day. 
Start out doing cardio for 20-30 min. 2-3x a week. If you do more than that, you may burn yourself out. 
After 20-30 min gets easy go for 40 min 3x a week. Until you get up to an hour.
Then introduce yoga & or pilattes.

I make cardio fun so I don't get bored.
Good luck.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_You'll get there....maybe not as quickly as you want to....but that's ok.

* It's hard to eat right all the time...I have weeks where I'm so in control and others where I just think "sod it, I just wanna eat!" lol*

I don't know what else to say except *hugs* and I'm right there with ya!_

 
I'm exactly the same, I've done quite well the last few days. I've ate no rubbish and drank 2 litres of water. Some days I'm just think I've had enough and eat something that isn't good for me.

*hugs* to you too.

I know I won't be able to loose what I wanted by my birthday but I can make a start at least.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Eat 5-6 small meals a day. 
Start out doing cardio for 20-30 min. 2-3x a week. If you do more than that, you may burn yourself out. 
After 20-30 min gets easy go for 40 min 3x a week. Until you get up to an hour.
Then introduce yoga & or pilattes.

I make cardio fun so I don't get bored.
Good luck._

 
Thanks that's helped. I'm going to cut down my workouts but make the 3 I do a week a bit longer than I would do everyday now. 

I'm definitely going back to the treadmill, my shins are killing me from running outside


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Thanks that's helped. I'm going to cut down my workouts but make the 3 I do a week a bit longer than I would do everyday now. 

I'm definitely going back to the treadmill, my shins are killing me from running outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is a list of cardio that I do.
- Dance
- Zumba - the DVD's it's awsome
- Yoga Booty Ballet
- Walk
- Swim
* I don't lift any weights. I do yoga, pillates, dance & I work my abs. I just worked my abs yesterday & now I'm so sore. But a good sore heheh

Remember, Rome was not built in a day. Don't get frustrated. Do not go on the scale for now. Go by how your clothes fit.
Good Luck


----------

